
AI Will Redefine the Way We Think About Ownership - rachel-gr
https://medium.com/@rachelgr/how-ai-will-redefine-the-way-we-think-about-ownership-e0821c6b2f30
======
milsorgen
>Intellectual property law is an example of an old institution that will need
to reevaluation for a world with advanced artificial intelligence.

I'm not so sure at this point in time.

